# Retro Hollywood Glamour photo



## Terry Eaton (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Jeff15 (May 19, 2020)

Good shot......


----------



## tirediron (May 19, 2020)

Nicely done.  My only niggle here is that the positioning of her left arm, and it's carrying on out of frame feels a bit awkward.


----------



## Soocom1 (May 19, 2020)

Well done. 
Contrast is good. 

Wish i could do that!


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2020)

I like the lighting and wardrobe and expression, but do agree with tirediron that the left arm leading out of the frame (on a diagonal) is less than optimal...but, otherwise, compelling.


----------



## K9Kirk (May 19, 2020)

Nice shot.


----------



## Terry Eaton (May 20, 2020)

Thanks everyone


----------



## The_Traveler (May 20, 2020)

and perhaps tone down the bright inside of her right ear.

lovely


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 20, 2020)

I like what you were going for. She has a nice look for the photo.


----------



## Terry Eaton (May 21, 2020)

Kind of suprised no one asked about the lighting setup...


----------



## Derrel (May 21, 2020)

Terry Eaton said:


> Kind of suprised no one asked about the lighting setup...



How did you light this? Was a boom stand used to suspend your main light?

What modifier was used for the key? Beauty dish? Small umbrella? Small, gridded sofbox? Speedlight or studio flash?


----------



## Terry Eaton (May 21, 2020)

I tried to mimic the older lighting setups; with higher-than-normal lighting ratios, often 3:1 or even 4:1, that's what gives that look on her face, I will admit i don't remember the actual numbers probably 3:1. These were in a home studio at the time, a large room with a high ceiling. I had an enormous softbox for the general lighting, it was a 6x4, 5 alien bee 800's although for these I just used a few lights.  The large softbox was straight behind me. A key light was up high to my right, shining down on her face, this is apparent from the butterfly lighting shadow on her nose.  Then, a rim light was used in a cross-lighting setup from the keylight, camera left and behind to pull her out of the shadows a bit.  The couch was just an old black used couch I got for the studio as a prop and people to sit and lay on.

Here's one with similar lighting, just reversed... but most of these have high ratios on the face compared to the other lights


----------



## The_Traveler (May 22, 2020)

I find it difficult to see the qualities of pictures posted that small.


----------



## AlanKlein (May 22, 2020)

Pretty girl.  Her forehead is too hot and clipped.  Better catch lights would be better to brighten her eyes.  Her right arm seems to be narrowed, cut off by the black cloth.  Also, there's a button along the edge of her dress that sticks out and should be eliminated. Nice shot.


----------



## charlie76 (May 26, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done. My only niggle here is that the positioning of her left arm, and it's carrying on out of frame feels a bit awkward.



what he said


----------



## JoeW (May 26, 2020)

Lovely work and yes, very retro.


----------



## ~Ocho1~ (Jun 3, 2020)

Very nice. I really like the lighting & the contrast.


----------

